# Windows 10 wont stay in sleep mode



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

I've done all the usual in device manager with unticking all devices that can wake the system, and used the powercfg commands in the CMD prompt.

lastwake shows nothing as if it hadnt woken, device-query shows no devices are allowed to wake the system.
system maintenance is disabled and sleep timers are not allowed to wake the PC in the power management settings.

And yet, the damn PC randomly wakes up a few minutes after its slept - and sometimes goes back to sleep before repeating the process. any ideas?


----------



## zsolt_93 (Aug 7, 2015)

Windows update? Disk defrag? Had this happen to me on win 8 with the defrag scheduler, waking up in the middle of the night with the pc started. Maybe Win 10 introduced a lot more scheduled things.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Have a look in the BIOS for Intel Smart Connect, and disable it.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 7, 2015)

Put it in sleep then quickly unplug all USB plugs. See what happens including mouse and keyboard


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

I had this as i was just trying it but i was in the bios for changing the USB legacy for USB2\3 and noticed it don't do it any more.

I normally have USB Legacy turned off but i turned it on due to my Sensei Wireless because how is it supposed to recharge when not in use and just tried sleep mode to see if any thing messes up and noticed it all worked perfectly fine.

EDIT: ooh you all so have ASRock mobo so check if the dehumidifier is turn on\off, as that will turn on\off the system.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

I have noticed that if my USB 3.0 hubs are connected to the onboard USB 3.0 ports, the system will wake instantly from sleep without anything showing in the lastwake command. I'll look into BIOS options there... but its happening with nothing plugged into them, and the system just stayed in sleep mode the 5 hours i was at work, despite waking up half a dozen times before i left for work :/



AsRock said:


> I had this as i was just trying it but i was in the bios for changing the USB legacy for USB2\3 and noticed it don't do it any more.
> EDIT: ooh you all so have ASRock mobo so check if the dehumidifier is turn on\off, as that will turn on\off the system.



doesnt have the dehumidify option.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

Mussels said:


> I have noticed that if my USB 3.0 hubs are connected to the onboard USB 3.0 ports, the system will wake instantly from sleep without anything showing in the lastwake command. I'll look into BIOS options there... but its happening with nothing plugged into them, and the system just stayed in sleep mode the 5 hours i was at work, despite waking up half a dozen times before i left for work :/
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt have the dehumidify option.



@Mussels
So your not on about the ASRock board then ?.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> @Mussels
> So your not on about the ASRock board then ?.




Yes, asrock board. It just doesn't have that feature enabled.
specs say it does support it, but i think you need an app or program installed for it because i dont see it in the BIOS.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 7, 2015)

Mussels said:


> Yes, asrock board. It just doesn't have that feature.



That's odd mine does.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> That's odd mine does.



i edited the post, worded it badly.

system just woke up now while i'm using my laptop, its been idle the whole time i was at work so i dont get the random wake up times.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2015)

i had this EXACT issue yesterday, and seeing as we have such similar builds, maybe my fix will help.

First run elevated CMD promt. and run command .  Powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
to see what CAN wake your PC. ( i saw you used device manager, try this too)

to disable a specific device enter ..  Powercfg -devicedisablewake with name of device in quotes.

I disabled ALL but Keyboard, and still NO luck, and i finally realized it WAS my keyboard, so i disabled ALL devices, and now use PWR button to wake from sleep.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i had this EXACT issue yesterday, and seeing as we have such similar builds, maybe my fix will help.
> 
> First run elevated CMD promt. and run command .  Powercfg -devicequery wake_armed
> to see what CAN wake your PC. ( i saw you used device manager, try this too)
> ...




no devices show up, they're all disabled. my cordless mouse is switched off and the keyboard hasnt been touched.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

and now it just turned itself off... what the balls.


If that de humidify feature turned itself on somehow, i'm going to feel silly.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2015)

is it possible to reset bios to default? or run through Advanced power otpions to look for anything you may have missed? however im feeling like anything i might suggest is nothing that you wouldnt have thought of yourself.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> is it possible to reset bios to default? or run through Advanced power otpions to look for anything you mau have missed?


just did all that. dehumidifier is off in the BIOS, as is everything hardware related.


at this stage i'm starting to think something in windows is causing it to wake up, sync something and power down - and if it gets interrupted (mouse/keyboard/etc) while doing this, it doesnt go back to sleep.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2015)

if it JUSTstarted, maybe reset windows to a known working restore point?? worth a shot , its gotta be software related.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> if it JUSTstarted, maybe reset windows to a known working restore point?? worth a shot , its gotta be software related.




system restore is disabled, i dont trust it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 7, 2015)

Mussels said:


> system restore is disabled, i dont trust it.



Lol...i dont blame you. it was a shot in the dark. i use seagate wizz


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2015)

1:04am - woke up
1:06am - sleepy time

basically an hour after it went to sleep and woke up last time? not a coinky-dink methinks.


deleted a few tasks from task scheduler that mentioned try again after an hour... see how that goes. at least i've narrowed it down to annoying software at this stage.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mussels said:


> and now it just turned itself off... what the balls.
> 
> 
> If that de humidify feature turned itself on somehow, i'm going to feel silly.


Did you try my suggestion above?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Did you try my suggestion above?



yes, it was already off.

its waking up one hour after it sleeps for about 2 minutes, then sleeping again. How the eff can i track what it does in that time if nothing shows in powerCFG or the event log?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 8, 2015)

I dont suppose that homegroup sharing is enabled by chance is it? Im sure its not something you would miss, but i figured worth a shot to mention.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> I dont suppose that homegroup sharing is enabled by chance is it? Im sure its not something you would miss, but i figured worth a shot to mention.



i dont use home group at all, but i'll look into it.


----------



## GLD (Aug 8, 2015)

I may not be a bit of help, but I would clear the cmos jumper and go item by item and set the bios to your specs. This is Windows 10, it is like a peeping tom when it comes to privacy. If the bios is reset to your liking and it's still waking, it sounds like some Win 10 app phoning home. Turn everything off in the privacy settings.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 8, 2015)

It definitely sounds like it is reporting back to the mothership.
I wonder if pulling the ethernet will stop it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

i updated USB 3.0 drivers and its still doing it, so i've now done the mothership test by removing the ethernet cable.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

removing ethernet didnt fix it.


urge to stab rising.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2015)

does it say it only comes on for a min or two? maybe its doing deeper state changes? like from S3 to S5 screen flashes or system comes abck up then goes right back to sleep.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> does it say it only comes on for a min or two? maybe its doing deeper state changes? like from S3 to S5 screen flashes or system comes abck up then goes right back to sleep.



sometimes it comes back on and sleeps again, other times it stays awake. i'm sitting here using my laptop next to it with everything disconnected or unplugged, and it still does it.

I actually recall my other system doing this too (the i5) while on an insisder build so i'm going to power it up and test if it does the same thing, because if so that really narrows down the possibilities (its running W10, but a clean install with almost zero installed programs)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> sometimes it comes back on and sleeps again, other times it stays awake. i'm sitting here using my laptop next to it with everything disconnected or unplugged, and it still does it.
> 
> I actually recall my other system doing this too (the i5) while on an insisder build so i'm going to power it up and test if it does the same thing, because if so that really narrows down the possibilities (its running W10, but a clean install with almost zero installed programs)



thats odd youd think this would be more wide spread then. my RTM goes to sleep no issues.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

its waking up much less than an hour apart now, getting what feels like 10 minutes. ethernet still disconnected.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

"kernel-power" are the wakeups.
4 min, 4 min, 3 min, 15 min. feels totally goddamned random.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2015)

does your bios have a setting for dummy PSU load? if so I would enable it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> does your bios have a setting for dummy PSU load? if so I would enable it.



hardwares good, as i did not have this issue with windows 7 or 8.1 on the same hardware. bums around 5W in sleep mode as it always has, no hardware changes. this is definitely a software issue, but driving me mad to find it since i dont have a whole lot of stuff installed or running.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mussels said:


> hardwares good, as i did not have this issue with windows 7 or 8.1 on the same hardware. bums around 5W in sleep mode as it always has, no hardware changes. this is definitely a software issue, but driving me mad to find it since i dont have a whole lot of stuff installed or running.



ok


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2015)

one difference i'm seeing: my i7 system has no hibernate options at all. its been disabled (carried over from win 8 install i guess)

could be for some reason it wants to use the hybrid sleep or hibernate, waking up and not being able to use it. will test, although if thats the case windows updates must have caused it to be a problem now when it was fine on insider until now.

edit: hibernate has been turned back on and 'hybrid sleep' appeared and defaulted to on. will see how it goes now...


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2015)

@Mussels
you don't happen to have teamviewer installed do you ?(i had this issue and finally narrowed it down to teamviewer service)
I assume you already disabled the regular maintenance (it runs at like 2am-3am
Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Security and Maintenance\Automatic Maintenance
and yea disabling the wake-timers doesn't seem to affect the Maintenance neither does nuking the task
try via gpedit
Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Maintenance Scheduler.
allow wake;disabled


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2015)

Try S4 only, i believe you can select S4\S5 at the same time but select the single S4.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> @Mussels
> you don't happen to have teamviewer installed do you ?(i had this issue and finally narrowed it down to teamviewer service)
> I assume you already disabled the regular maintenance (it runs at like 2am-3am
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Security and Maintenance\Automatic Maintenance
> ...




i DO have teamviewer. it hasnt caused trouble in the past, but i'll give that a shot.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i DO have teamviewer. it hasnt caused trouble in the past, but i'll give that a shot.


it started with windows 10 for me as well took me 3 days to track the problem to the teamviewer service and set it to disabled and I haven't had the issue since


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2015)

last 2 hours now without a wakeup, will test it more later. could in fact have been teamviewer.

it shouldnt be able to wake the machine :/


google has other people with the same issue
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2744717/teamviewer-computer-randomly-wake-sleep.html


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2015)

do I win the prize ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> do I win the prize ?



yep, you win three internet cookies. If i wasnt broke as F, i'd send you a game on steam or something.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2015)

Mussels said:


> yep, you win three internet cookies. If i wasnt broke as F, i'd send you a game on steam or something.


yay internet cookiez


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been having a similar issue, but the wake source is listed as PCI-to-PCI Bridge. I've run all the commands to see what devices have permission to wake and the only thing is Keyboard, Mouse, and WOL. I've disabled all three and it still waked from sleep citing PCI-to-PCI Bridge. I had the same exact configuration in Windows 8.1 with no issues. I'm going to try a fresh install of W10 and see if that fixes it. Also, I have all the privacy stuff disabled (services, group policies, reg keys, etc).

Edit: Just saw you guys post about TeamViewer. I do have that installed but never had this issue in the past. I'll try disabling the service and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2015)

mrw1986 said:


> I've been having a similar issue, but the wake source is listed as PCI-to-PCI Bridge. I've run all the commands to see what devices have permission to wake and the only thing is Keyboard, Mouse, and WOL. I've disabled all three and it still waked from sleep citing PCI-to-PCI Bridge. I had the same exact configuration in Windows 8.1 with no issues. I'm going to try a fresh install of W10 and see if that fixes it. Also, I have all the privacy stuff disabled (services, group policies, reg keys, etc).
> 
> Edit: Just saw you guys post about TeamViewer. I do have that installed but never had this issue in the past. I'll try disabling the service and see if that fixes it.



it probably will.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hate to resurrect this thread, but disabling that did not fix my issue. I still receive PCI-to-PCI bridge wakes and have ALL my devices set to not be able to wake the PC. I did do an in-place upgrade over 8.1 and I plan on performing a clean install relatively soon. Maybe that will fix it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2015)

mrw1986 said:


> Hate to resurrect this thread, but disabling that did not fix my issue. I still receive PCI-to-PCI bridge wakes and have ALL my devices set to not be able to wake the PC. I did do an in-place upgrade over 8.1 and I plan on performing a clean install relatively soon. Maybe that will fix it.



mine had no logs anywhere - teamviewer is a cause of silent wakes. if yours has something reporting in the logs, its not the teamviewer issue - please post if you do find the problem however.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mussels said:


> mine had no logs anywhere - teamviewer is a cause of silent wakes. if yours has something reporting in the logs, its not the teamviewer issue - please post if you do find the problem however.



Yeah, I definitely will. My guess is something got lost in translation between the 8.1 and 10 upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2015)

mrw1986 said:


> Yeah, I definitely will. My guess is something got lost in translation between the 8.1 and 10 upgrade.



i'm gunna say thats not likely due to what i've seen so far - the W10 upgrades are very 'clean'

drivers are more likely in your case, or some other silly program like teamviewer.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mussels said:


> i'm gunna say thats not likely due to what i've seen so far - the W10 upgrades are very 'clean'
> 
> drivers are more likely in your case, or some other silly program like teamviewer.



I beg to differ, only because I've done over 50 Windows 10 upgrades and easily at least half of them have had to be completely reinstalled due to a buggy upgrade. This is quite a common issue and is reported on several websites and IT admin forums.

As far as it being another piece of software, it isn't. PCI-to-PCI Bridge wake is hardware related. I've run all the necessary commands such as powercfg -lastwake, powercfg -devicequery wake_armed, etc and they all show up clear. That narrows it down to possibly a driver issue. If not drivers (which I removed and reinstalled ALL the drivers) it's an inherit issue with this Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2015)

mrw1986 said:


> I beg to differ, only because I've done over 50 Windows 10 upgrades and easily at least half of them have had to be completely reinstalled due to a buggy upgrade. This is quite a common issue and is reported on several websites and IT admin forums.
> 
> As far as it being another piece of software, it isn't. PCI-to-PCI Bridge wake is hardware related. I've run all the necessary commands such as powercfg -lastwake, powercfg -devicequery wake_armed, etc and they all show up clear. That narrows it down to possibly a driver issue. If not drivers (which I removed and reinstalled ALL the drivers) it's an inherit issue with this Windows 10 upgrade.



thats more than i've upgraded, maybe i just got lucky. anything not compatible (drivers, mostly) seemed to be uninstalled for me during the upgrade.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mussels said:


> thats more than i've upgraded, maybe i just got lucky. anything not compatible (drivers, mostly) seemed to be uninstalled for me during the upgrade.



It could be. For reference, I've upgraded a group of 20 machines that were brand new out of the box, completely identical. If I recall, 8 of them had issues after the upgrade. Things such as performance (clicking just the start menu or anything else would take about 15 seconds to load), the Settings panel not actually working, etc. So yeah, the upgrade hasn't been as smooth as anticipated.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2015)

pci bridge wake events are usually caused by a device such as network adaptor/keyboard\mouse ect ensure allow this device is unchecked in the various device config pages


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> pci bridge wake events are usually caused by a device such as network adaptor/keyboard\mouse ect ensure allow this device is unchecked in the various device config pages



Yep, already did. I do this kind of work in my sleep. Not only are they disabled in the OS, they are disabled in the BIOS as well.

EDIT: I will add that sleep worked perfectly fine in Windows 8.1 before I upgraded to 10. That's why I'm 99.99% convinced it's related to my upgrade and think a clean install will fix it.


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2015)

I had these problems when I upgraded from win 8.1 -> 10. I installed new intel mei drivers and problem was solved.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 2, 2015)

Drone said:


> I had these problems when I upgraded from win 8.1 -> 10. I installed new intel mei drivers and problem was solved.



I'll have to give that a shot. 

Unrelated to the sleep issue, but yesterday I was getting booted from any online game I tried playing, my TeamSpeak (even though it's hosted on another server on my LAN) would start to lag like crazy, and I was experiencing crazy packet loss both on LAN and WAN. Everything has been working fine previously, but for some reason anything ethernet/internet related got screwed up. I ended up uninstalling the NIC driver and installing the new version which solved the problem. Seems like W10 just randomly broke things. I really need to stop putting off the fresh install...my wife doesn't have any of these issues and I did a fresh install on hers.


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2015)

mrw1986 said:


> Seems like W10 just randomly broke things. I really need to stop putting off the fresh install...my wife doesn't have any of these issues and I did a fresh install on hers.



Win 8.1 Ethernet/lan/wifi drivers are incompatible with Win10. Usually w10 updates them automatically but sometimes it don't happen. So you can do it manually from their catalog site or directly from vendors.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 2, 2015)

Drone said:


> Win 8.1 Ethernet/lan/wifi drivers are incompatible with Win10. Usually w10 updates them automatically but sometimes it don't happen. So you can do it manually from their catalog site or directly from vendors.



W10 did automatically update them back when I upgraded to it on 7/29. My point is, the drivers didn't change between then and last night, however the NIC stopped functioning properly. And yes, I did end up using drivers straight from Realtek as opposed to ASRock. Not sure if you read my earlier posts, but I work in IT and do this stuff in my sleep


----------

